# [Script d'installation] Subversion - Installer Gentoo facile

## mysix

Il m'est arrivé de nombreuses reprises d'installer Gentoo.

Et de ce fait, l'installation est longue et faut faire toujours attention de boen faire les étapes sinon on va retrouver des erreurs.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que je suis entrain de faire un script d'installation en shell pour automatiser le tout.

J'aimerais beaucoup le partager avec vous mais il concerne en partie pour ma configuration.

Je cherche ici des personnes motivées pour faire évoluer le script.

Je vous partage l'adresse pour la contribution : http://bettercodes.org/projects/gentoo-installation

Merci !

----------

